# hello everyone



## tigress17 (Mar 12, 2013)

hello, i just started out raising mice, and now i want to start breeding them. looking forward to further posts on here.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

hello, welcome!


----------

